# What Happened??"more replies below current depth?



## douga

I opened a thread called "a couple of disney questions" and got some great replies and was down to about #9 or 10 and posted a reply to a question about "when are you going" and submitted the reply but when I go to the thread to see if it is posted I cannot get to it unless I click in the pane up above the replies the says "more repies below current depth". I notice that is the case in some threads BUT in other threads you can just keep scrolling down the page and see all the replies..
I notice that when I click "more replies below current depth" that the replies start to # 1,2, etc again.
Can someone please explain what is going on..I would like to continue the replies and wonder if that is what is happened to others in this thread and that the only way to continue to see additional replies is to click on the "more replies below the current depth" link in the pane above.
thanks
doug


----------



## Icarus

It might be your viewing mode. At least it sounds like it to me.

Go to the User control panel ("User CP" link in upper left corner), select "Edit options", scroll down and change your thread/display mode to "Linear - Oldest First".

(I see Doug answered this and moved it before I was finished editing my reply.)

-David


----------



## Makai Guy

Your question is about the bbs and its features.  We have a forum specifically for these discussions, and I'm moving this there.

You have your thread display options set to "Hybrid".  You might be better off setting to "Linear".  For further information, see this post:
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10879

For future reference, answers to most of your bbs operational questions may be found via the Troubleshooting sticky thread at the top of the TUG BBS forum.


----------



## Patri

Thanks for asking the question douga. I didn't like how the replies showed either, and now I've reset my page.


----------

